# Pattaya, Thailand



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

I will be in Pattaya, Thailand the third week in Jan. Can anyone tell me if there is a place to charter a monohull near Pattaya?

I have been searching the internet, but haven''t come up with much.

My boat is frozen on the Hard in CT, USA and I really NEED to sail!


----------

